# Cotswold Offers Wash-Away Dissolvable Stabilizer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Create gorgeous free-standing appliqués that can be used to decorate apparel or create emblems with Wash-Away, a water dissolvable stabilizer from Cotswold Industries. With Wash-Away, once a project is complete, all remaining stabilizer pieces are easily removed by soaking the embroidery in warm water.

In most cases, one layer will do the job because Wash-Away has a unique construction that makes it stronger than traditional films. This soft, sheer stabilizer leaves no fiber residue. If preferred, it can even be run through the gentle cycle of the washer for removal.

Wash-Away is ideal for embroidering on fleece blankets, handkerchiefs, free-standing lace, napkins, and other similar applications where both sides of the piece are visible. 

Cotswold has eliminated formaldehyde and started using a significant percentage of post-consumer recycled fibers in the manufacturing process making this product more environmentally friendly than traditional stabilizers. 

For more information, call Cotswold Industries at (877) 309-3553; fax (212) 545-0603 or
email: [email protected].


----------

